
Show HN: Salaries, location and companies sponsoring H-1B in 2019 - aracena
https://data.platrio.com/
======
totaldude87
Good tool, minimalist and easy to search when compared to alternatives. any
chance we get to see result sort/order by functionality on results or
download?

~~~
aracena
Yes, I'm working on the next version I made this prototype as fast as I could
but Im going to improve it, if you have more feedback you can send it to
calvin@platrio.com I'll work on it

